# K+N Inductions On Sale!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

We have the K+N inductions on sale through Sunday, April 9th. The regular price for each is $249.99. Sale prices are -

63-1099 2004 GTO K+N AirCharger induction $224.99 

63-3053 2005+ K+N AirCharger Induction $224.99 

You can place your order online or just give us a call at 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763).

Have a good day!



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------

